# Butcher block



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2017)

1.25 x 11.5 x 23.5 endgrain canarywood and maple from mike.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 10 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 6, 2017)

Shoulda hit like but I agree its a darn fine block!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Shoulda hit like but I agree its a darn fine block!


Just agree with something. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 6, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Shoulda hit like but I agree its a darn fine block!



You can undo ratings


----------



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You can undo ratings


Shhhhhhh. I need all the ratings I can get. Lol

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice! You're on a roll with the cutting boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Very nice! You're on a roll with the cutting boards.


You should see me roll when I lay on the ground

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> You should see me roll when I lay on the ground



We saw that on yer slip and slide Vid- Looked more like a splat then a roll to me.... @Don Ratcliff @ripjack13

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> We saw that on yer slip and slide Vid- Looked more like a splat then a roll to me.... @Don Ratcliff @ripjack13


I tripped and fell. Thank you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I tripped and fell. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 130631


Sippian style

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> We saw that on yer slip and slide Vid- Looked more like a splat then a roll to me.... @Don Ratcliff @ripjack13



At least I was flying in my video! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 7, 2017)

Tony said:


> At least I was flying in my video! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

